# sleeping pics (not that comfortable sleeping pics :P)



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

heres some uncomfortable sleeping pcis i took today, sorry that hey are blurry, and i missed the one where ozzy grabbed the bars and yawned 

hyper: ozzy, i think i cracked my neck 8O 









ozzy: your butt's in my face!









if you look, hypers tail is on ozzy, and ozzy's is under hyper 









that cannot be comfy









ozzy: ooph! hyper get off, you weigh as much as a fat guinea pig!!!









look at all the sleeping rattys till its nearly 3.....









ozzy: i told you to get off! :evil: hyper: i love you ozzy ozzy: :roll: 









finally at peace


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow really cute, can i have your rats? Lol just joking. Really cute pics.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

NEVER 

thanx  i like the fat guinea pig one


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ill get more pics soon hopefully


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

my they've really grown up haven't they. very sweet looking rats.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

they used to be like this long: -----------------------------------------------------

now they are like 3-4 times that size


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Your ratties are so adorable! They'll never stop being cute!

They really have grown, haven't they?!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

heres a younger pic (as is the one in my siggy)

her with the trophy as a baby









she rejected it as a baby and an adult









so fancy and cute









adorable









them in the little cage









so small









tiny


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

They grow up so fast!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i know, i wish they stayed small forever


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Sometimes I wish rats would saty small forever but then you'd never really get to cuddle up with a nice squishy rat!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

at my rats level of hyperness, im never gonna get to cuddle with a squishy rat


----------

